# what do you feed sub and adult piranha



## clint 78 (Oct 9, 2008)

what do you feed sub and adult piranha


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

I feed fresh shrimp, fresh fish fillets, and krill mostly. I wouldn't say mine are adults but I don't think it will change much.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

i also go with the fresh shrimp and krill like blackandgold does good combo and fish always seem healthy and happy...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

white flesh fish, shrimp, and lots of pellets


----------



## clint 78 (Oct 9, 2008)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> I feed fresh shrimp, fresh fish fillets, and krill mostly. I wouldn't say mine are adults but I don't think it will change much.


where do you get krill


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

clint 78 said:


> I feed fresh shrimp, fresh fish fillets, and krill mostly. I wouldn't say mine are adults but I don't think it will change much.


where do you get krill
[/quote]

This is exactly what I feed for the krill but I get it at my LFS.

frozen krill


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

clint 78 said:


> I feed fresh shrimp, fresh fish fillets, and krill mostly. I wouldn't say mine are adults but I don't think it will change much.


where do you get krill
[/quote]
At your local food store.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if you can get em to eat pellets when young then that should be your staple. Other wise what i do is go with shrimp, scallops or any other whitefish as a staple and then throw in some krill, squid etc.. as a treat because variety in a ps diet helps boost their immune system.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

i wish mine would eat pellets but thats a no go for me


----------



## clint 78 (Oct 9, 2008)

piranhafatality said:


> I feed fresh shrimp, fresh fish fillets, and krill mostly. I wouldn't say mine are adults but I don't think it will change much.


where do you get krill
[/quote]
At your local food store.
[/quote]

Like Walmart


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Feeding and Nutrition.


----------



## clint 78 (Oct 9, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> to Feeding and Nutrition.


f*ck you bitch


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

clint 78 said:


> to Feeding and Nutrition.


f*ck you bitch
[/quote]

That is uncalled for. Please ban this guy and let him go buy some krill at walmart.


----------



## clint 78 (Oct 9, 2008)

Trigga said:


> to Feeding and Nutrition.


YEAH STOP HACKING, IF YOU WANT TO MESS WITH ME FIGHT ME 
NOT MY INFO ON COMPUTER


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

clint 78 said:


> to Feeding and Nutrition.


YEAH STOP HACKING, IF YOU WANT TO MESS WITH ME FIGHT ME 
NOT MY INFO ON COMPUTER
[/quote]

WTF is wrong with you dude. Warning issued.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

clint 78 said:


> to Feeding and Nutrition.


YEAH STOP HACKING, IF YOU WANT TO MESS WITH ME FIGHT ME 
NOT MY INFO ON COMPUTER
[/quote]

Dude, it's not hacking. Dr. Giggles isn't messing with your computer. What he did is perfectly normal--he moved a topic *within the framework of P-Fury*. It's even an option within the software package that we have, and IPB knows that if they offer an option to hack your personal information, they get sued. They're smarter than to have that happen! We don't get any of your info by doing this and we definitely don't get to play with your files. Hopefully in time you'll see that your reaction was unwarranted and rash.


----------

